# Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?



## Knigge007 (29. August 2009)

Hallo,

jo ich wollte mal nachfragen ob das möglich ist ohne die Deutsche Fischereiprüfung in Österreich eventuell Schweiz am besten am Bodensee das Angeln ohne diesen verflixten Schein möglich ist?

Ich mache mit nem Freund zusammen jetzt in 2-3 Wochen dann den Kurs aber bis die Prüfung vorbei ist ist ja Ende November und wir haltens beide kaum noch aus und wollen unbedingt mal noch zum Angeln gehen ohne Ärger zu bekommen,was ja in Deutschland so ziemlich nirgends möglich ist,mal nicht im Raum Lindau wo wir herkommen!

Hab gelesen das man anscheinend in der Schweiz am Öschinensee ohne Schein angeln gehen darf bzw man braucht dazu halt diesen Patentschein,oder ist dieser der Schweizerische Fischereischein....hmmm.....ich blicks auf jeden Fall garnicht mehr,könnt mich da mal bitte jemand aufklären ob das nun geht oder nicht,Danke

#:#:#:#a#a#a#a#a loooool|supergri#h


----------



## gismowolf (29. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

Servus,mit diesem link sollten alle Deine Fragen beantwortet werden können!
http://www.fischerei-verband.at/ind...7f6b3ae827fd=f32ce1f462f019e1b48952b0d2cc7dd3


----------



## Knigge007 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

miauuuuuuuuuu,bedeutet auf gut Deutsch wir müssen uns doch bis ende November gedulden...miauuuuuuuuu#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d:c:c:c:c:c|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn


Mano......und das mit der Schweiz lohnt sich ja nicht wirklich,man darf ja nur vom Ufer aus mit nem Hacken ohne wiederhacken,,lol wußte garnicht das es solche Hacken überhaupt gibt,und dann auch noch keine Blinker usw,...einfach mit nix....


----------



## Dart (29. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ....man darf ja nur vom Ufer aus mit nem Hacken ohne wiederhacken,,lol wußte garnicht das es solche Hacken überhaupt gibt....


Und wenn du dich am Ufer nicht ganz vorsichtig bewegst, stolperst du womöglich über deine eigenen Hacken.

Bleibt zu hoffen, das du während des Vorbereitungskurses zur SPF den Unterschied zwischen Haken und Hacken lernst.|kopfkrat


----------



## Knigge007 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## rob (30. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

so , nun ist es wieder gut....knigge007!
das nächste sinnlose posting werde ich löschen.

in österreich kannst du eine gästekarte erwerben.viele verlangen einen angelschein, egal aus welchen land.
aber es gibt auch genug gewässer an denen du ohne schein eine gastkarte erwerben kannst.
z.b. der irrsee in oberösterreich
http://www.sab.at/irrseestart1.htm

lg rob


----------



## close (16. September 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

In Bregenz kannst du ganz sicher ohne deutschen Angelschein fischen. Geh nach Bregenz zu dem Angelladen und kauf dir eine Karte und gut ist. Der gute Herr Bilgeri hat nämlich das Seerecht für das Gebiet von Bregenz und er ist der Überzeugung das man auch ohne Schein Angeln kann. 2 Monatskarte kostet in diesem Fall 41€ wenn ich mich nicht irre.  mfg.


----------



## tfisch (1. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

einfach zum Hager-Angelsee in Tirol kommen. Angeln ohne Schein erlaubt! www.hagersee.at


----------



## Anglerin_85 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

Hallo!!

oder zum Saalfeldner Angelteich im Salzburger Land, dort gehts auch! (Störe, Forellen usw.)


----------



## Baschdi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Österreich ohne Deutschen Fischereischein möglich?*

Wie sieht es mit dem Keutschacher See aus??


----------

